# What's your favorite way to do outdoor cooking?



## Ruth (Jun 1, 2014)

I love to cook meats in a cast iron skillet - but I like to cook outdoors.

I bought an electric portable professional grade single burner which I can use on the patio with my pan. It is perfect for the task and so much easier than firing up a charcoal or gas grill. There is practically no cleanup needed.

What's your favorite way to cook outdoors?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 2, 2014)

My favorite cooked outdoor meal is hamburgers cooked on a grill that uses charcoal briquettes.
I LOVE the way they taste. I'm always disappointed when I'm invited to a BBQ and the grill is covered with foil.
I might as well eat a pan fried burger cooked indoors, because that's what they taste like.
My husband & I own a gas grill. Hubby doesn't want to deal with the mess charcoal makes.
Burgers off a gas grill only have a mild smoky flavor. It will have to do.

View attachment 7159

View attachment 7160


----------



## kcvet (Jun 2, 2014)

its his way or the highway


----------

